# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دخول أولاد البنات في الوقف

## هيثم الفقى

يكثر النـزاع وتقوم الخصومة بين متولي الوقف ومستحقيه في استحقاق أولاد البنات في الوقف بعد موت أمهم الصلبية للواقف وينشأ هذا النـزاع من غياب النص الصريح في استحقاقهم ودخولهم في الوقف والراسخون في العلم والذين لهم حظ من العلم فسروا النص الغامض بالقرينة الدالة على أحقية أولاد البنات في الاستحقاق ويتوقف هذا التفسير على معرفة عبارات وألفاظ الواقف في شرط وقفه وهي ألفاظ لها جذور في اللغة وأصول في القواعد وشواهد من الكتاب والسنة .
ومشكلة استحقاق أولاد البنات تظهر على السطح وتصل إلى درجة الخصومة والمحاكم إذا كان متولي الوقف قليل الحظ من العلم ومن المعرفة والدراية ولو لجأ هذا المتولي إلى أهل العلم كما قال الحق سبحانه وتعالى ( فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون )) . لما قام النـزاع ولما وجدت خصومة ، فلفظ على ولدي إذا صدرت من الواقف خلاف لفظ على أولادي ولفظ على نسلي خلاف ما لو قال على ذريتي وهكذا .
يقول العلامة الشيخ / محمد أبو زهرة – يرحمه الله – في كتابه ( محاضرات في الوقف ) :
الوقف على الولد بلفظ المفرد :
إذا ذكر الواقف طبقة واحدة بلفظ المفرد ، كأن يقول وقفت على نفسي ومن بعدي على ولدي ثم على الفقراء أو على مسجد الحي أو جماعة من جماعات البر فانه في هذه الحال ينفرد بالاستحقاق من يكون موجودا من أولاده سواء أكان واحداً أم أكثر من ذلك ذكراً أو أنثى.
وإذا ولد بعد ذلك ولد يدخل في الاستحقاق ، لأنه من المقررات اللغوية أن المفرد المضاف يعم ، فكلمة ولدي مضافة إلى المتكلم فتعم كل من يولد ، وكلمة ولد فلان في اللغة أيضاً تعم فإذا قيل ولد فلان شمل كل أولاده فإذا انقرض أولاده ذهب الوقف إلى الفقراء ، فإن ولد له بعد ذلك ، فإن الاستحقاق يعود له .
ولا تشمل كلمة ولدي أولاد أولاده ، لأنه اقتصر في الاستحقاق على طبقة واحدة ، ولم يوجد نص أو شرط ، ولأن الولد المضاف إلى الشخص حقيقة في ولده المباشر وولد الابن لا يعد ولداً له إلا على سبيل المجاز ، ولا يجمع بين الحقيقة والمجاز.
فإذا قال الواقف : وقفت داري وعينها وحددها ثم قال على أولادي لصلبي بالسوية بينهم ثم على أولادهم ثم على أولاد أولادهم ثم على أولاد أولاد أولادهم ثم على نسلهم وعقبهم مهما تناسلوا وتعاقبوا بطناً بعد بطن ونسلاً بعد نسل وجيلاً بعد جيل على أن من مات منهم عن ولد أو ولد ولد أو الأسفل من ذلك عاد نصيبه إلى ولده أو ولد ولده وإن سفل ومن مات منهم عن غير ولد فنصيبه يعود إلى أصل الغلة ثم وثم إلى جهة بر لا ينقطع .
فإذا فرض أن الواقف مات عن ثلاثة أولاد ذكور وعن بنتين ثم توفي أحد الأولاد الذكور عن ثلاثة أولاد وثلاث بنات كما توفيت إحدى البنتين عن ولد وبنت فكيف تقسم غلة الوقف؟ وهنا ينشأ النزاع في أولاد إحدى الابنتين هل يدخلون في الوقف ويستحقون نصيب أمهم أم يحرمون ويستبعدون من الاستحقاق ويعود نصيب أمهم إلى أصل الغلة ، في هذه المسألة يقول الفقهاء أن غلة الوقف أصلاً توزع على خمسة أسهم لكل ولد سهم ولكل بنت سهم وسهم الميت منهم يوزع على أولاده بالتساوي إذا كان له أولاد وكذلك سهم الميتة يوزع على أولادها، ودخول ولد البنت في الوقف بالقرينة الدالة على دخولهم وهي عبــارة ( ومن مات منهم عن ولد فنصيبه إلى ولده ) وكلمة ( منهم ) أي من أولاد الواقف لصلبه وبنت الواقف هي من صلبه ، وثمة قرينة أخرى وهي ترتيب الوقف بين الطبقات فيكون الوقف في أهل الطبقة الأولى وهم أولاد الواقف لصلبه مباشرة فإذا انقرضوا انتقل الوقف إلى أهل الطبقة الثانية وهم أولاد أولاد الواقف لصلبه وهكذا في كل طبقة .
واللبس الذي أوجد النزاع والخصومة بين المتولي وأصحاب الاستحقاق هو لفظة الواقف في قولــه ( على أولادي لصلبي ) ويظنون أن البنت ليست من أولاد الصلب وهي ليست كذلك فإن بنت الواقف من أولاده لصلبه .
منقول

----------


## أم خطاب

[align=center] 

*بارك الله فيكم* 
سئل احد الشيوخ عن حرمان البنات وأولاد البنات من الوقف 
فكان السواتل كالأتي 
سبق لجدي -رحمه الله- أن وقف كل عقاره على ذكوره وأحفاده وحرم الإناث من بناته فهل وقفه هذا صحيح؟ وهل يجوز لنا نحن الأحفاد إبطاله وإعطاء ذوي الحقوق حقوقهم بناء على قوله تعالى {يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ } (النساء/11) ؟

فرد الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضر 
حرمان بنات الصلب من الإرث أو الوقف حرام، و يجب تعديل هذا الوقف والوصية، وهذا من باب الإصلاح لقوله تعالى: {فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفاً أَوْ إِثْماً فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} (البقرة/182)، بل هذا منكر تجب إزالته، وأما أولاد البنات فالصواب أنه لا يجوز حرمانهم من الوصية والوقف، وقد أجازه بعض العلماء؛ باعتبار أن أولاد البنات أبناء لأسر أخرى غير أسرة الموصي أو الواقف كما قال الشاعر: 
بنونا بنو أبنائنا وبناتنا*** بنوهن أبناء الرجال الأباعد 
لكن الصواب أنهم كأولاد الصلب، فلا يجوز حرمانهم من الوقف والوصية، والله الموفق

http://www.islammessage.com/question...d=202&qid=4238


وهناك كان سوال اخر عن هل يصح هذا الشرط في الوقف؟!المجيب
د. نايف بن أحمد الحمد القاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالرياض

*أوقف جدي -رحمه الله- ماله على أولاده وأولاد أولاده، وإذا انقرضت العصبة يعود المال للحرمين الشريفين، وقد ذكر في الوقف أن المرأة إذا ماتت يموت نصيبها بحيث يعود إلى الوقف .*
*السؤال: هل ما كتبه جدي -رحمه الله- من إيقاف نصيب الأنثى من الوقف بعد وفاتها وإعادته إلى الوقف –صحيح؟*
*فأجاب* 



*الجوابالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فإذا نص الواقف على عدم دخول أولاد البنات -لا البنات- صح ذلك، وهو المذهب (الروض المربع 324).
قال شيخنا العلامة ابن عثيمين –رحمه الله تعالى-: "إن هذه المسألة -أي دخول أولاد البنت من عدم دخولهم- فيها خلاف، فمنهم من قال: يدخلون، وأنه لا يجوز إخراجهم ولو نص على إخراجهم وأبطلوا الشرط. وعندي أنه لا يجب الإبطال، ولا حرج أن نعمل بما مشى عليه المؤلف –رحمه الله- لأن هذا مقتضى القرآن، ثم إن الحاجة داعية إلى هذا... ولهذا نرى أنه لا حرج على الإنسان إذا أخرج أولاد البنات" ا.هـ (الشرح الممتع 9/568) المكتبة التوقيفية.
وقال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى: "الأقرب عندي عدم حرمان أولاد البنات من الوقف، ولكن عندي توقفاً في الحكم بأن حرمانهم جنف وباطل.. ولم أجد ما يطمئن القلب للحكم ببطلان وقف من حرم أولاد البنات"أ.هـ (مجموع الفتاوى 20/18).
وفي حال وجود نزاع بين الورثة فعليهم مراجعة المحكمة الشرعية للفصل بينهم والله أعلم، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.
http://www.islamtoday.net/fatawa/quesshow-60-84884.htm*




*وهذه فتاوى محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله في دخول أولاد البنات في الوقف* 
*http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/publish/cat_index_178.shtml*
[/align]

----------


## طارق عطاالله

*اكرمك الله*
*وزادك من علمه*
*وسقاقي من حوض نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم*
* تقبلي مروري*

----------


## أم خطاب

اللهم امين اللهم امين

----------

